
Show HN: Airtally.io - hmontazeri
https://airtally.io/
======
wonderofworld
It's cool from a technology point of view. How do you manage privacy and opt-
in/out?

~~~
tobylane
TfL does it by low quality, black and white, cameras that only measure if the
picture looks different from an empty seat. [https://tfl.gov.uk/info-
for/media/press-releases/2018/june/t...](https://tfl.gov.uk/info-
for/media/press-releases/2018/june/tfl-to-trial-automatic-passenger-counting-
on-buses)

------
jpincheira
Pretty cool! Congrats :) Would've loved to see a 3D render of the device.

